# Want-a-bee from Southern NM



## okbees (Nov 3, 2010)

The bees are more than likely in the corn to dust themselves off. If you are interested in being a beekeeper and not just having bees, then try to get them. You can try and find their home and catch a swarm, and leave the remainder to populate the hive. Do a search in this forum for someone in your area....they might be able to help. Don't know if that helps, but, I sure wish I had your luck on having bees like that in the wild.


----------



## Honningbarnet (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks! My husband has found a house in the area with a wall full of bees. If I get the hang of this, I may try to get those as well. I found one user on here within a 2 hour drive from me, but that's it.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

The bees are looking for pollen (protein) and if there's not much blooming right now, your cracked corn is looking awfully good!

As for nearby beekeepers, you might try contacting some bee clubs and asking if they can link you up with someone:
http://blog.nmbeekeepers.org/

http://www.texasbeekeepers.org/clubs/

Lastly, just seeing that you're in Alamogordo, I can't help but think of the best restaurant/best steak I've ever had, at Billy Crews, just down the road from you in Las Cruces. I used to fly in and out of El Paso on business, and ate there every chance I could.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Honningbarnet (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks guys! I already checked out the local beekeepers club, apparently it's pretty much dead (the one in El Paso) and the NM one is all concentrated 5-6 hours North of me, but I'll get by.

I posted an ad to look for local beekeepers or beekeeping equipment and someone wanted me to come get a hive established in a bird house, just take the whole house and get it out of there.... Yeah, I am not sure I could convince my hubby to help with this just yet. But I must say the idea is intriguing.

Our closest neighbor is a nut farmer and I know he uses pesticides. If I find out which days he sprays on, what would I do with the hive(s) on those days? Put a net over? What about the farm down the road from us, (about 3 miles) would I need to worry about that guy too?

Also, can anyone link to a screened bottom board for 8-frame at Mann Lake? I can't for the life of me find it. And what exactly is the difference between a hive body and a super? Only the size? I know what they are supposed to be used for, just trying to make sense of something I read on the forum. (I am getting my bee book from Amazon today, but I am impatient...)


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Honningbarnet said:


> And what exactly is the difference between a hive body and a super? Only the size?


There may be no difference in size, the difference is in purpose. The hive body is where the queen lays eggs and the bees raise more bees. Supers are for honey, and are added/removed as required during the year. 

Some beekeepers use "deeps" for hive bodies; and "shallows" or "mediums" for supers. Others use all deeps, or all mediums or all shallows, so that they only have to deal with one size of box.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Honningbarnet (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. I have finally made contact with a local beekeeper (30 min away) who has been super helpful about local issues.


----------

